# Double Smoked Kielbasa Sticks



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 27, 2011)

A friend of mine has this good recipe for kielbasa. I'm doing it a little different and doing a double smoke and using smaller natural casings so they will be slim jim type.

Here is the recipe for 20, 10 & 5 lbs batches. I'm doing 5 lbs today. I used sheep casing, collagen can be used also, any sz.

20 lbs                                                          

10 lbs ground pork                                         

10 lbs GB 80/20                                            

Ingredients

3 cups water                                                 

8 Tbs kosher salt                                          

4 level tsp cure #1

2 Tbs sugar

3 Tbs (heaping) course black pepper

3 tsp garlic powder

4 tsp (heaping) marjoram (rubb it)

4 tsp cayenne

3/4 to 1 cup mustard seed.

For 10 lbs

5 lbs GB

5 lbs ground pork

1 1/2 cups water

4 Tbs kosher salt

2 level tsp cure #1

1 Tbs sugar

1 1/2 Tbs black pepper (same as above)

1 1/2 tsp garlic powder

2 tsp marjoram (same as above)

2 tsp cayenne

3 Tbs mustard seed   (you can add more if you like)

For 5 lbs

I used this way

4 lbs GB

1 lb ground pork

3/4 cup water

2 Tbs kosher salt

1 level tsp cure #1

1/2 Tbs sugar

3/4 Tbs black pepper (i added and extra tsp also)

3/4 tsp garlic powder (i adjusted to my taste and added 1/4 tsp more)

1 tsp marjoram

1 tsp cayenne (adjusted again by 1/2 tsp)

2 Tbs mustard seed

If your mixing with a mixer its fine to add all the ingredients. If your going to season and put through your grinder dont add the mustard seeds, mix the seeds in by hand.

Here is the 5 lbs i mixed up this morning. I always mix the dry with the liquid, incorporates into the meat better and i dont have clumps of dry in the meat. Cure 1 water in the small one








All mixed up ready for stuffing.







The casings were rinsed inside and out and soaked (1.5 hrs) in cold water with 2 Tbs of vinegar. This helps reduce the veins in the casings.







My handy dandy hanging rack.







5 lbs all stuffed and ready to hang and dry some.













Now go get the smoker heated. Starting at 130 for an hour no smoke then PID to 140 with smoke for 2 hours. PID to 150 for 2 hrs then PID to 160 for 3 hrs with smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2011)

Well Nepas I'm sure it will turn out great. It always does. I wish I had your ambition! I really like the ingredient list for these sausages, they sound delicious.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great as usual.

One question though.

Why do you use a 50/50 split of beef & pork for the 10 & 20 pound recipes, but only 1 part pork & 4 parts beef for the 5 lb batch?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang NEPAS---Another one?!?!?!

I wonder how many of your posts I have missed.

Are there really 3 of you???

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 27, 2011)

And Another Great Sausage Thread By Nepas... 

Looks Great, Thanks for the Recipes...


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great nice job


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 27, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Looks great as usual.
> 
> One question though.
> 
> Why do you use a 50/50 split of beef & pork for the 10 & 20 pound recipes, but only 1 part pork & 4 parts beef for the 5 lb batch?




I dont know AK. The recipe he gave me only had the 20 lbs, I broke it down to the other poundage.

Any ways the 5 lb batch i did with the 1 lb pork turned out good. Though i really dont like using sheep casing, next time regular hog casing.

Here is the 5 lbs in for the IT and first smoke.







Cooling and bloom after IT of 151 and first smoke.







Bloom was 2 hours and now they are hanging for the second smoke (cold) No heat. This is my old Bradley smoker just set up for cold smoking.







After the 2nd smoke i took the sticks to my hanging place to mellow the smoke down. Going to let them hang here overnight. Fridge tomorrow for a day before cutting and vac sealing. The sticks will prob darken some overnight.


----------



## gotarace (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow another great sausage smoke Nepas...How many freezers you have? They must all be full.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a new guy question,  what is cooling and bloom??


----------



## coyote1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great but to sound dum on my part what is the marjoram (rubb it)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 27, 2011)

coyote1 said:


> Looks great but to sound dum on my part what is the marjoram (rubb it)




Just rub the marjoram in the palm of your hand to break it up so the oils will come out.

BlueBomber

Bloom is just a fancy term for cooling and will darken the sausage.

gotoarace

I have 4 freezers and 3 fridge. Almost full. I do allot around this time of year because me and the mrs tavel and take goodies to family/friends.


----------



## metal man (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great nepas 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I might have to try the double smoke on my next batch.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> 
> I have 4 freezers and 3 fridge. Almost full. I do allot around this time of year because me and the mrs tavel and take goodies to family/friends.










Nice kielbasa. Thanx for the recipe. I'll have to try it..................


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 28, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Nice kielbasa. Thanx for the recipe. I'll have to try it..................




LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 28, 2011)

Took the kielbasa down from the rod and cut em up.













Vac sealed and ready to head to FT BRAGG and points South.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 28, 2011)

Yummy........................


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll PM you my address so I can give it a taste test. I want to make sure your keeping up to your high standards. Just kidding Nepas, everything you do is just off the wall!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I'll PM you my address so I can give it a taste test. I want to make sure your keeping up to your high standards. Just kidding Nepas, everything you do is just off the wall!!


Which NEPAS are you talking to?

There must be at least 3 of them!!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey i knew i seen myself around town...LOL

Here is a low budget video.







Did i mention it was low budget


----------



## boykjo (Mar 28, 2011)

Enjoyed it nepas.........................thnx


----------



## metal man (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice video nepas.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 29, 2011)

Metal Man said:


> Nice video nepas.




Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2011)

Greetings NEPAS,  Loved the video, the sticks look awesome... Now the questions, How long did you cold smoke, at what temp.? How long is overnight and at what temp.? Lastly, in my house, growing up by 1 year old Mom pulled out the bottle and stuck in a link of, "Kabanosa" what you called "Slim Jim's" but I have never had it with mustard seed. Does it have a major flavor impact? The rest of the ingredients make up what I am used to. (Wikipedia calls them Kabanos and says they are hard and dry...Not in the part of Poland my folks are from, just like Kielbasa but in sheep casing!)

BTW...Harrisburg is only an hour away, if you need any help emptying any of the freezers, hit me up with a PM!

JJ


----------



## fpnmf (May 18, 2011)

Very nice!!

  Craig


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 11, 2011)

I tried these on the weekend,  all though I didn't take any pictures (the wife had the camera at the lake)  they did turn out fantastic!!!!!  Thanks a lot for posting the recipe these are a big hit!!


----------



## cruiser rod (Jan 26, 2014)

What was the temp and time you used to double smoke?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2014)

Cruiser Rod-He doesn't say in his post, but if you watch the video, the second smoke is for 2 hours with no additional heat (cold smoking) -the burning of the smoke pucks generates some heat but the temps remain in the cold smoke range.


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Great looking sausage!  I will watch the video tonight after work, thanks for all of this


----------



## reinhard (Jan 27, 2014)

Great post!! The step by step and the video is excelent.  Like the double smoke as well.  Thanks for the recipe!!  Reinhard


----------



## cooking momma (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello :) 

I have some really stupid questions about this Kielbasa. I am so trying to make this as a surprise for my husband for Christmas, and I need it to come out right. 

1. What does IT stand for. Internal temperature? I do not want to double smoke it, he doesn't like Slim Jims very much so how long do I smoke it for and at what temp. wood type?

Basically I just want regular old Kielbasa LOL! Is there an original recipe for this?

Thank you,

Cooking Momma


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2015)

Cooking Momma said:


> Hello :)
> 
> I have some really stupid questions about this Kielbasa. I am so trying to make this as a surprise for my husband for Christmas, and I need it to come out right.
> 
> ...


Yes IT is internal temp.  Take a look at this post. As easy as it gets...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129813/kielbasa-start-to-finish-for-chef-jimmy

Apple and or Hickory is a good flavor wood also. Please start a new thread with any questions or PM me. we don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 23, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Cooking Momma said:
> 
> 
> > Hello :)
> ...


----------

